# First time making SP



## grassybranchwines (Jul 3, 2013)

I just make my first 5 gal of Skeeter Pee. It turned out ok but not as good as what I was expecting. I did not have a slurry so I had to make a "starter" out of Lemonade. I had heard so much about SP on this forum that I was expecting too much. I think a good aged wine is far better.


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol, I'd pick a good aged wine too but I think you went into it expecting some kind of awesome wine where as, IMO,it's just a great,summery(is that a word?  ) cooler. It is real good but you have to be expecting that, not some well aged wine. When I 1st found the posting for DB I thought , what an easy sounding wine, then after posting questions and reading more on it , I made my first batch knowing kinda what to expect. Next time try the DB using fruits to your liking and enjoy a fruity cooler


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 4, 2013)

my first batch i kinda did the same...thought it was really good, but not spectacular....my 2,3,4 batch increased the fruit added 3 lbs of strawberrys,
let it go dry to 14 %abv backsweetened and let it them sit for a week.
it was excellent.....there all gone..so now im on batch 5 6 and seven.


----------



## beardy (Aug 11, 2013)

I just finished my first batch and I feel like it's crazy lemony. Like sour lemon. I sorbated and back sweetened to 1.010 (from 0.098) and I don't know if that was enough? I "tested" the sweetness by putting 1 oz in a beaker and adding 1/4 tsp sugar (stirring until dissolved) at a time until it was good. Which was 3/4 tsp. I did the math for a 2 1/2 gallon batch and now after a few days it tastes sweet enough but still is sour. Don't know how else to explain it. Also I zest infused some Blue Raspberry vodka and will make a couple of the bottles with that. 
So whats the "average" backsweetening for everyone? I know everyone is different but if most people are preferring a higher SG then maybe I should start there....


----------



## bambiying (Aug 11, 2013)

I like sweet wines. When I make SP, I end up backsweetening to between 1.020 and 1.024. It tastes like sweet lemonade.


----------

